# 4x4 Edge Pairing



## collinbxyz (May 14, 2011)

I am just wondering how most people do their 4x4 edge pairing for reduction/yau/something similar. I mean, do you do something like: 6-2-2-2, or 3-3-2-2-2, etc. Sorry if there's already a thread like this.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 14, 2011)

There is.

2-2-2-2-2-2.


----------



## Vinny (May 14, 2011)

Lol 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 3


----------



## cuboy63 (May 14, 2011)

I use 3-2-2-2-3.


----------



## ZamHalen (May 14, 2011)

I use convenience x n


----------



## Kian (May 14, 2011)

2-2-2-2-2-2, with some other dumb stuff if I see it.


----------



## uberCuber (May 14, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Redux with 2-2-2-2-2-2 pairing, which by chance occasionally ends up being 3-2-2-2-3 or 3-2-2-3-2 or 3-2-3-2-2 or 3-3-2-2-2 or 2-3-3-2-2 or 2-3-2-3-2 or 2-3-2-2-3 or 2-2-3-3-2 or 2-2-3-2-3 or 2-2-2-3-3 or if an edge pair is already solved then it is 2-2-2-2-3 which by chance is instead sometimes 2-2-2-3-2 or 2-2-3-2-2 or 2-3-2-2-2 or 3-2-2-2-2.



Ya.


----------



## ranchlingger (May 14, 2011)

i think i do yau style. i do 2 centers, then i make the 4 cross edges 1 at a time, then i finish the other 4 centers. then i do a 6-in-1 edge thing. after that half the time im done, half the time i im left with 2 egdes to fix.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 14, 2011)

6-3-3


----------



## tx789 (May 14, 2011)

3-2-2-2-3


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 14, 2011)

free slice


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 14, 2011)

3423 why is this not up there


----------



## y235 (May 14, 2011)

I'm using Yau so I do 3-2-2.


----------



## hic0057 (May 14, 2011)

I use yau so mine is quite weird. +1 for 7 pairing
1-1-1-2-7


----------



## luke1984 (May 15, 2011)

I use 6-3-3, but I started doing it just recently, so I'm still pretty slow at it.


----------



## emolover (May 15, 2011)

I use 1-1-1-1 to get the cross then I do 3-3 with another 2 at the end sometimes.

A.K.A MYau method.


----------



## Owen (May 15, 2011)

I just pair up the edges, no 3-4-5-5-4-3-4-9001-3-5-4-3-5-4-3-5-4-6-7-8-7-6-5-5-4 gobbledygook.


----------



## RTh (May 16, 2011)

I usually do 6-3-3.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 16, 2011)

i have no idea its 3 then 3 the other way then 3 more and i usually have to do 1 then i have 2 left so 3-3-3-1-2


----------



## RTh (May 16, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> i have no idea its 3 then 3 the other way then 3 more and i usually have to do 1 then i have 2 left so 3-3-3-1-2


 
If I'm not mistaken, what you describe is 6-3-1-2


----------



## Tall5001 (May 16, 2011)

RTh said:


> If I'm not mistaken, what you describe is 6-3-1-2


 
yeah that lol i think! im not really sure


----------



## vcuber13 (May 16, 2011)

why wouldnt you do 3 at the end? its a lot quicker


----------



## Tall5001 (May 16, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> why wouldnt you do 3 at the end? its a lot quicker


 
idk its hard to explain because i usually end up with 3 so i take one out and then do the 3 at the same time with no parity so slice, insert pair the right way, undo slice and its all done


----------



## Vinny (May 16, 2011)

I'm gonna start doing 2-2-2-2-1-3 or 2-2-2-2-2-2


----------



## emolover (May 16, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I'm gonna start doing 2-2-2-2-1-3 or 2-2-2-2-2-2


 
You should try 1-1-1-1(Cross) 3-3-2.


----------



## Kirjava (May 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> You should try 1-1-1-1(Cross) 3-3-2.


 
This seems silly.


----------



## Vinny (May 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> You should try 1-1-1-1(Cross) 3-3-2.


 
I might try the cross idea, but when I try to do 3's, I take too much time sitting there. 

My worst part of the solve is the transition from edges to cross, so that would probably benefit me.


----------



## emolover (May 16, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> This seems silly.


 
You dont have to franticly look for the cross and take like 5 seconds on it the way most people do.


----------



## vcuber13 (May 16, 2011)

you obviously dont know too much about him


----------



## Kirjava (May 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> You dont have to franticly look for the cross and take like 5 seconds on it the way most people do.


 
You're wasting moves by not doing Yau.


----------



## Rpotts (May 16, 2011)

yea it becomes hard to preserve the cross while doing the rest of the edges. Just do Yau.


----------



## emolover (May 16, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> You're wasting moves by not doing Yau.


 


Rpotts said:


> yea it becomes hard to preserve the cross while doing the rest of the edges. Just do Yau.


 
But thats what I do, a modified version of Yau. I get all of the centers first instead of 2.


----------



## Kirjava (May 16, 2011)

The whole point of yau is that you save moves by pairing some edges before the centres are complete.


----------



## emolover (May 16, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> The whole point of yau is that you save moves by pairing some edges before the centres are complete.


 
You end up doing more moves when having to use only Rw r R and U. It seems that way at least.


----------



## zster007 (May 16, 2011)

3-6-3


----------



## Kirjava (May 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> It seems that way at least.


 
It isn't.


----------



## Tim Major (May 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> You end up doing more moves when having to use only Rw r R and U. It seems that way at least.


 
Ok, D f' r2 B' D' F D U2 F' U2 R F2 L2 r2 B2 U' B' F' r2 L2 D' B' u U' L' F B2 L' f' u' L F2 f' u' D' r' B2 f2 D2 r' solve centres, write down the solution. I'll then solve first 2 centres the same, then the rest of the centres without destroying the LF LD LB edges, and we'll see how many moves it wastes. FYI I had a 62 move Yaudux a while ago, 2 unnamed people, (Faz and pappas ) didn't believe me, so I did 77 and 76 right there, in the way I'd solve it (You get lucky quite often in Yau). Their reductions took over 100 moves, and then they had to make the cross. I think they're best attempts was 86 moves. You barely waste any moves. And counting STM obviously.


----------



## Schmidt (May 22, 2011)

How do you make 3 pairs? I can do it if it is the last 3, but how do you do 3-3-3-3?

EDIT: Nevermind, I figured it out myself. Misalign before any pairs are made then realign to make 3 pairs!


----------



## CubicNL (May 22, 2011)

I do pretty much freestyle pairing, I just pair what I see..


----------



## cityzach (May 22, 2011)

i do 2-2-2-2-2-2.


----------



## toastman (May 23, 2011)

Um 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 4 

No, really, I'm finding this fastest right now (because I suck). I've tried triples and pairs, but right now singles are faster, as most of the time you can always find at least one pair in the right layer. Bring back something reasonable when you "store" it and the next pair is already set up. The last 4 pairs are all in one go.


----------



## Selkie (May 23, 2011)

toastman said:


> Um 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 4


 
exactly the same here, though I have to say I do suck, averaging about 2:15 at the minute. Going to be looking into changing to Yau this week and changing my pairing method too.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 23, 2011)

3 3 3 1 2


----------



## vcuber13 (May 23, 2011)

how do you do the 4 at the end?
1111111113 or k4



antoineccantin said:


> 3 3 3 1 2


why dont you end with 3?


----------

